# Dinner tonight



## TNHarley

Alligator filet
Swordfish filet
Stuffed sweet peppers 
Mac n cheese 
Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
What are you having?


----------



## sparky

leftovers....

~S~


----------



## Marion Morrison

TNHarley said:


> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?


Pork Tenderloin filet
Salad
Miller
That's about it.

Possibly a banning!


----------



## sparky

TNHarley said:


> Stuffed sweet peppers



how....?  i've got a bushel of peps.......













~S~


----------



## JGalt

TNHarley said:


> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?



Funny you should ask. I'm on a diet.


----------



## WillowTree

Toast!


----------



## sparky

JGalt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I'm on a diet.
Click to expand...

 playin' for the '20 election comrade.....?
~S~


----------



## JGalt

sparky said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playin' for the '20 election comrade.....?
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Da. Svedanya and all that.


----------



## Pete7469

JGalt said:


> Da. Svedanya and all that.



Wolverines!!!


----------



## TNHarley

sparky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how....?  i've got a bushel of peps.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Mini sweet peppers stuffed with cream and feta cheese wrapped in bacon


----------



## TNHarley

I'm excited about the gator. People told me it wont work out grilling it because it will be chewy.
But they dont have my grill game


----------



## Marion Morrison

JGalt said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playin' for the '20 election comrade.....?
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
Click to expand...



Are there tubes in that amp? Because I'm thinking it's too new for that. Looks like transistors!


----------



## JGalt

Pete7469 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverines!!!
Click to expand...


Avenge meeeee!


----------



## TNHarley

I cant drink vodka, galt.
I'm a bourbon man. I like shots and I cant shoot clear shit


----------



## JGalt

Marion Morrison said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playin' for the '20 election comrade.....?
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are there tubes in that amp? Because I'm thinking it's too new for that. Looks like transistors!
Click to expand...


Not tube, sadly. That's a 90's model Princeton 112 Plus that's solid state. Picked it up yesterday for $20, worth only $150-$175. It has reverb and channel-switching, dirty channel almost sounds good, but not as good as an old Princeton.


----------



## JGalt

TNHarley said:


> I cant drink vodka, galt.
> I'm a bourbon man. I like shots and I cant shoot clear shit



I just drink the cheapshit vodka 'cause I had an alcoholic GF once upon a time. She taught me how to drink. Too bad she passed away though.


----------



## Pete7469

JGalt said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverines!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avenge meeeee!
Click to expand...


I need to watch that again now...

Jennifer Grey got that sniffer taken down, probably the best decision she could have made, and one of the few surgeries I've seen any actor do that didn't end up making them look worse than ever.


.


----------



## JGalt

Pete7469 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverines!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avenge meeeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to watch that again now...
Click to expand...


The left hated that movie. They made fun of preppers and called them "paranoid" for thinking the Russians would take over this country.

They're not laughing now, though, eh?


----------



## TNHarley

JGalt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant drink vodka, galt.
> I'm a bourbon man. I like shots and I cant shoot clear shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just drink the cheapshit vodka 'cause I had an alcoholic GF once upon a time. She taught me how to drink. Too bad she passed away though.
Click to expand...

Sorry about that, my man!
Only clear I can do is tequila and I GOT to have lime lol. No salt.


----------



## TNHarley

JGalt said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverines!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avenge meeeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to watch that again now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left hated that movie. They made fun of preppers and called them "paranoid" for thinking the Russians would take over this country.
> 
> They're not laughing now, though, eh?
Click to expand...

Lmao hell naw. Russians own our president. They own our exec branch.That's why he always pisses russia off.
Because they own him.. lol


----------



## Marion Morrison

JGalt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I'm on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playin' for the '20 election comrade.....?
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Da. Svedanya and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are there tubes in that amp? Because I'm thinking it's too new for that. Looks like transistors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not tube, sadly. That's a 90's model Princeton 112 Plus that's solid state. Picked it up yesterday for $20, worth only $150-$175. It has reverb and channel-switching, dirty channel almost sounds good, but not as good as an old Princeton.
Click to expand...


That's just after tubes and sounds good at least.


----------



## Pete7469

JGalt said:


> The left hated that movie. They made fun of preppers and called them "paranoid" for thinking the Russians would take over this country.
> 
> They're not laughing now, though, eh?



Only because the russians dumped communism. If they were still commies the bed wetters would be blaming the brits for hacking their shit and exposing their corruption in the primaries...

Of course that isn't how they would put it.


.


----------



## Pete7469

TNHarley said:


> Lmao hell naw. Russians own our president. They own our exec branch.That's why he always pisses russia off.
> Because they own him.. lol



They are that stupid....

God knows how much paint they have to huff to make them that stupid....


.


----------



## Flash

TNHarley said:


> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?




Being a real Cracker I have eaten gator many times in my life.

I have never really liked it all that much.  Too strong of a flavor.  To mellow that game flavor out you have to soak it in milk or prepare it some way or another.

Nowadays I just pass whenever it is offered.

Tonight we just had spaghetti because our granddaughter was visiting and that is what she likes.  However, this weekend it will be slow smoked spareribs on the Big Green Egg.


----------



## TNHarley

Pete7469 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao hell naw. Russians own our president. They own our exec branch.That's why he always pisses russia off.
> Because they own him.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are that stupid....
> 
> God knows how much paint they have to huff to make them that stupid....
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It blows my mind man. I mean, sure trump is a dummy. He says stupid shit a lot 
But HOLY SHIT TDS is real!


----------



## TNHarley

Flash said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a real Cracker I have eaten gator many times in my life.
> 
> I have never really liked it all that much.  Too strong of a flavor.  To mellow that game flavor out you have to soak it in milk or prepare it some way or another.
> 
> Nowadays I just pass whenever it is offered.
> 
> Tonight we just had spaghetti because our granddaughter was visiting and that is what she likes.  However, this weekend it will be slow smoked spareribs on the Big Green Egg.
Click to expand...

I did consider that and the toughness. So I brined it for 48 hours in salt water. I hope that helps!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flash said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a real Cracker I have eaten gator many times in my life.
> 
> I have never really liked it all that much.  Too strong of a flavor.  To mellow that game flavor out you have to soak it in milk or prepare it some way or another.
> 
> Nowadays I just pass whenever it is offered.
> 
> Tonight we just had spaghetti because our granddaughter was visiting and that is what she likes.  However, this weekend it will be slow smoked spareribs on the Big Green Egg.
Click to expand...


Gator is better than Shark and Stingray. 

Compared to bluegill or bream it sucks!


Pfft! Reds or Yellows!


----------



## TNHarley

Marion Morrison said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a real Cracker I have eaten gator many times in my life.
> 
> I have never really liked it all that much.  Too strong of a flavor.  To mellow that game flavor out you have to soak it in milk or prepare it some way or another.
> 
> Nowadays I just pass whenever it is offered.
> 
> Tonight we just had spaghetti because our granddaughter was visiting and that is what she likes.  However, this weekend it will be slow smoked spareribs on the Big Green Egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator is better than Shark and Stingray.
> 
> Compared to bluegill or bream it sucks!
> 
> 
> Pfft! Reds or Yellows!
Click to expand...

I fucking loooove grilled shark. Smoked with a hint of pecan wood, lemon juice, garlic and cayenne pepper


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> leftovers....
> 
> ~S~


Yeah, I had leftovers too...... but it was Dion's Pizza so I'm happy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

With recuperating from the hip replacement the Wife has done all the cooking lately.........


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> With recuperating from the hip replacement the Wife has done all the cooking lately.........


Come get some swordfish bro


----------



## Flash

Marion Morrison said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator filet
> Swordfish filet
> Stuffed sweet peppers
> Mac n cheese
> Super cold modelo in a frozen mug
> What are you having?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a real Cracker I have eaten gator many times in my life.
> 
> I have never really liked it all that much.  Too strong of a flavor.  To mellow that game flavor out you have to soak it in milk or prepare it some way or another.
> 
> Nowadays I just pass whenever it is offered.
> 
> Tonight we just had spaghetti because our granddaughter was visiting and that is what she likes.  However, this weekend it will be slow smoked spareribs on the Big Green Egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator is better than Shark and Stingray.
> 
> Compared to bluegill or bream it sucks!
> 
> 
> Pfft! Reds or Yellows!
Click to expand...



I have always liked the small sand sharks.  Cubed and breaded stingray is good.  Almost could pass for scallops if it is a young stingray.  The bigger they are the tougher.

Reds are good but are really delicate.  You have to be careful how you cook it or else it will fall apart on you. Like saltwater trout

I love Snook.


----------



## TNHarley

Always wanted to try stingray.
Had a mana ray get real close to me and my boy at perdido key a couple years ago and thought about bear wrestling that bitch and cooking it on a fire right on the sand.
But I settled for swimming away and raw oysters instead.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With recuperating from the hip replacement the Wife has done all the cooking lately.........
> 
> 
> 
> Come get some swordfish bro
Click to expand...


Hell,she'd have to drive,I cant even get in my damn truck yet!


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With recuperating from the hip replacement the Wife has done all the cooking lately.........
> 
> 
> 
> Come get some swordfish bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,she'd have to drive,I cant even get in my damn truck yet!
Click to expand...

I dont want her wrecking your shit lol
You know how da females drive lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With recuperating from the hip replacement the Wife has done all the cooking lately.........
> 
> 
> 
> Come get some swordfish bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,she'd have to drive,I cant even get in my damn truck yet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont want her wrecking your shit lol
> You know how da females drive lol
Click to expand...


   I'd have be her truck,mines way to high for me to climb into just yet.
  Hell,I can barely climb into her Tacoma.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> With recuperating from the hip replacement the Wife has done all the cooking lately.........
> 
> 
> 
> Come get some swordfish bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,she'd have to drive,I cant even get in my damn truck yet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont want her wrecking your shit lol
> You know how da females drive lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have be her truck,mines way to high for me to climb into just yet.
> Hell,I can barely climb into her Tacoma.
Click to expand...

Give it time!


----------



## TNHarley

Pic of everything but mac n cheese. Peppers might be a bit dark because of the bacon and wood chips I used. Also added a couple chicken breasts just in case lol


----------



## skye

I'm having arroz con pollo tonight~

I prepared it myself  and it is delicious!


----------



## TNHarley

I sleighed that fuckin gator.
Fuck those people that said it needs to be deep fried


----------



## skye

TNHarley said:


> I sloughed that fuckin gator.
> Fuck those people it needs to be deep fried



you are not serious are you


----------



## TNHarley

skye said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sloughed that fuckin gator.
> Fuck those people it needs to be deep fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not serious are you
Click to expand...

By "sleigh" I meant I cooked it right lol


----------



## RodISHI

BQ ribs and Asparagus soup with mushrooms, a few carrots, onions and some chestnut slices cooked all slow cooked in cream and butter.


----------



## skye

TNHarley said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sloughed that fuckin gator.
> Fuck those people it needs to be deep fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not serious are you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "sleigh" I meant I cooked it right lol
Click to expand...


but you didn't eat an alligator ??


----------



## TNHarley

RodISHI said:


> BQ ribs and Asparagus soup with mushrooms, a few carrots, onions and some chestnut slices cooked all slow cooked in cream and butter.


I dont eat fungus but the rest sounds good


----------



## TNHarley

skye said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sloughed that fuckin gator.
> Fuck those people it needs to be deep fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not serious are you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "sleigh" I meant I cooked it right lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you didn't eat an alligator ??
Click to expand...

No I did and it is really good. I just bought a filet. Not a whole one


----------



## skye

TNHarley said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sloughed that fuckin gator.
> Fuck those people it needs to be deep fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not serious are you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "sleigh" I meant I cooked it right lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you didn't eat an alligator ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I did and it is really good. I just bought a filet. Not a whole one
Click to expand...


oh...


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> BQ ribs and Asparagus soup with mushrooms, a few carrots, onions and some chestnut slices cooked all slow cooked in cream and butter.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont eat fungus but the rest sounds good
Click to expand...

I don't eat gator or shark. We all have our preferences. I forgot to mention the peaches left over from yesterday.


----------



## TNHarley

Tomorrow I'm making cheese ravioli lasagna. Ravioli instead of lasagna noodles.
Instead of red sauce I'm making alfredo. Instead of beef I'm using chicken. I'm also adding a couple layers of spinach.
I'm also adding sliced cherry tomatoes


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> Tomorrow I'm making cheese ravioli lasagna. Ravioli instead of lasagna noodles.
> Instead of red sauce I'm making alfredo. Instead of beef I'm using chicken. I'm also adding a couple layers of spinach.
> I'm also adding sliced cherry tomatoes


Now that sounds yummy.


----------



## TNHarley

RodISHI said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making cheese ravioli lasagna. Ravioli instead of lasagna noodles.
> Instead of red sauce I'm making alfredo. Instead of beef I'm using chicken. I'm also adding a couple layers of spinach.
> I'm also adding sliced cherry tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds yummy.
Click to expand...

I'm excited


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making cheese ravioli lasagna. Ravioli instead of lasagna noodles.
> Instead of red sauce I'm making alfredo. Instead of beef I'm using chicken. I'm also adding a couple layers of spinach.
> I'm also adding sliced cherry tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited
Click to expand...

Store bought chicken isn't my favorite but the dogs love it. I'm hoping to be able to get my own Banties and Silkies in the future to raise our own edible birds. To me home grown Banti and Silkie chickens taste is very similar to having Pheasant.


----------



## TNHarley

RodISHI said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making cheese ravioli lasagna. Ravioli instead of lasagna noodles.
> Instead of red sauce I'm making alfredo. Instead of beef I'm using chicken. I'm also adding a couple layers of spinach.
> I'm also adding sliced cherry tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Store bought chicken isn't my favorite but the dogs love it. I'm hoping to be able to get my own Banties and Silkies in the future to raise our own edible birds. To me home grown Banti and Silkie chickens taste is very similar to having Pheasant.
Click to expand...

I have slaughtered and ate a few but never that kind.
I dont have any anymore but I want some more.
I want a couple goats too. I've always wanted to roast a whole goat


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making cheese ravioli lasagna. Ravioli instead of lasagna noodles.
> Instead of red sauce I'm making alfredo. Instead of beef I'm using chicken. I'm also adding a couple layers of spinach.
> I'm also adding sliced cherry tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Store bought chicken isn't my favorite but the dogs love it. I'm hoping to be able to get my own Banties and Silkies in the future to raise our own edible birds. To me home grown Banti and Silkie chickens taste is very similar to having Pheasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have slaughtered and ate a few but never that kind.
> I dont have any anymore but I want some more.
> I want a couple goats too. I've always wanted to roast a whole goat
Click to expand...

I never cared for the taste of goat or sheep. On the sheep though a neighbor gave us some they had canned and it was good. They put a beef cube in each quart they canned. That may work for goat to I don't know. I don't care for deer meat either but Moose and Elk I think are yummy if taken care of properly in the kill and processing of them.


----------



## RodISHI

Homegrown Duck and Geese are yummy too if cooked on an open grill where the grease can drip off.


----------



## skye

Tonight I'm having grilled chicken wrap .....with humus and eggplant    and tabouli.....and  all yummy lol.....all bought in the supermarket..... wrap and put in the oven for 20 minutes


total delish my friends! it's really yum   


looks like this but is not mine


----------



## Ringel05

I made Shepard's Shit.........

It's a modified Shepard's Pie where I use Tater Tots instead of mashed taters.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I roasted some mushrooms in some teriyaki.


----------

